# Why I've been quiet



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Yes, I've been quiet the last couple of weeks, but that is because I was traveling, a 14 day road trip, which included stops at Harrisville Designs in VT and Halcyon Yarns in ME!

At Halcyon Yarns, in Bath, ME - OMG - I could have stayed there for hours and hours. Cone after cone of weaving and knitting yarns, in many different fibers, weights, and colors. Hubby even helped me pick out two cones of Casco Bay Cotton to weave some dishtowels (I neglected to tell him I need a wider loom, first) :sm02: This is a sport cotton with a tabby sett of 8-10, so I should be able to use it on my current loom if I get impatient. These are 350 yd mini cones. Super friendly staff, too.

Not as much stock as I was expecting at Harrisville Designs (in Harrisville, VT) , nor was there much in looms or wheels on display. But the staff was so nice and the trip there on hilly, winding roads in full fall leafing was breathtaking. I did pick up two cones of Shetland (wool), it is listed as being a little finer than the Casco Bay - with a sett of 10 - not sure how it will do on my 8 dent RHL. I may wait for that wider loom with a finer dent to use this yarn. These are 900 yd, 8oz cones. I hope this ends up as a table runner. I might do it in knit weave on my standard gauge knitting machine instead of on the RHL.

I also picked up 4 oz of Shetland Blend Top Wool Fiber at Halcyon - just to try it out. It's such a gorgeous blend of colors.

When I got back out to the car, where hubby was waiting (he got bored after a while), I mentioned that it was a good thing we were packed to the roof, because I was so tempted by a big grab bag of ends of cones for a very reasonable price. He said we could shove the cones into nooks and crannies! Man I wish I had gone back in and gotten it!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Sound like you had a great time....


----------



## Silverpeep (May 3, 2016)

The top is beautiful. I love spinning top.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

That top looks like toffee. Yum!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lucky you! Sounds like a fantastic trip. You made some nice purchases. The top looks like beautiful hair.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

:sm24:


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Sounds like you had fun and look at all the cones you got. Gonna have so much fun with them I see. Your roving looks very pretty and soft to. I would have said just give me a minute I'll be back then run in and get your other sack to I would have put it by my feet. lol lol


----------



## AiLin (Dec 28, 2012)

I wish I had been there with you. Sounds like a wonderful place. Enjoy the purchase. We will be watching to see what you do with it.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Are you sure you went to Harrisville? They are in New Hampshire. Green Mountain Spinnery is in VT.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Sounds like you had fun and that top is luscious looking. Your cones are pretty.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Sounds wonderful, :sm24:


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

The blend is gorgeous!


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

mousepotato said:


> Are you sure you went to Harrisville? They are in New Hampshire. Green Mountain Spinnery is in VT.


Oh dear - yes, I did go to HD (I have the picture to prove it. :sm04: ) I just typed that wrong. Thanks for catching it.
And it's a good thing I didn't know about Green Mountain Spinnery.... just saying!


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Reba1 said:


> Oh dear - yes, I did go to HD (I have the picture to prove it. :sm04: ) I just typed that wrong. Thanks for catching it.
> And it's a good thing I didn't know about Green Mountain Spinnery.... just saying!


Exit 4 on I-91, turn right, over the bridge, it's right there <G>.


----------

